# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Backyard

## az

Are there guidelines describing when it is appropriate to move a post there?

If not, can we have some?  I think this can be a cause of dispute if it is unclear.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Agreed a set of guidelines do need to be set as to what type of posts need to be moved there. We can make this adjustment and post it in the guideline section of the forums..

----------

